# ContiProContact SSR vs. Potentza RE960AS



## matts335 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with these two tires? I'm talking specifically about the 225/45/17 size. 

I had the conti's on my car orginally, but traded wheels after about 12,000 miles. The new wheels came with Turenzas which have now worn so unevenly they have to be replaced. I definitely liked the conti's better than the Turenzas. Had no issues with the conti's in terms of performance. Obviously they took the bumps hard, but weren't too bad. 

I understand the "ultra high performance" RE960AS tires would perform better, but that's not my main concern. I'm equally, if not more concerned about the ride quality. These new 3G tires are supposed to ride more like a regular tire. 

I've read conflicting reports. Some say the conti's are quieter and softer ride, while others say the opposite. 

Has anyone gone from the conti's to the 3G potenzas? 


Thanks for any help and input. I'll probably get the potenza's anyway just to try


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The Continental Pro Contact SSR is one of the softest riding run flat tires. You'll get better handling, wet and dry grip and faster steering response by going to the RE960 A/S RFT, but you may feel that the ride is a bit firmer.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## matts335 (Feb 13, 2009)

So you would disagree with you cohert's assessment? 

http://www.northamericanmotoring.co...estone-potenza-re960as-pole-position-rft.html

To be fair, he didn't mention ride quality specifically. He probably just meant overall, taking into account performance.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Nope, I would not disagree with his opinion. "The RE960 A/S Pole Position Runflat is in my opinion, the best runflat tire out on the market hands down. I tested it on the road, with and without air pressure. I also drove it on the track wet. It was OUTSTANDING". The only advantage of the Pro Contact over the 960 is a slightly softer ride.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Gary,
I'm about due to replace the RFT's on my '08 E93 with sport pkg. I have been looking closely at the RE960's mainly because of the longer life claims. I prefer RFT's and am willing to overlook adverse ride and cost in exchange for the safety. BUT I want something that lasts longer. The RE960's, by most reports, seem to have made improvements there. Are you aware of any new RFT products that may be coming out in the next 6 months or so that will offer extended wear characteristics?
I'll be switching over to the snows in 6 wks or so and will want them this spring. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

pistolpuma said:


> Gary,
> I'm about due to replace the RFT's on my '08 E93 with sport pkg. I have been looking closely at the RE960's mainly because of the longer life claims. I prefer RFT's and am willing to overlook adverse ride and cost in exchange for the safety. BUT I want something that lasts longer. The RE960's, by most reports, seem to have made improvements there. Are you aware of any new RFT products that may be coming out in the next 6 months or so that will offer extended wear characteristics?
> I'll be switching over to the snows in 6 wks or so and will want them this spring. Thanks.


You're on the right track. The longest wearing run flat tire available in the staggered 18" sport tire sizes bar none is the RE960 A/S Pole Position RFT. I see no information about plans of other companies to release any new tires in these sizes in the next six moths.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## BruceOmega (Apr 29, 2005)

Gary,

I hope the OP doesn't mind if I expand on this. I have a 2013 F30 xDrive Sportline on order with 225/45-18 tires and 18 x 8 wheels all around. I opted for performance summer tires and will be getting the increased top speed limiter.

If I want to switch to high performance all-seasons, would you recommend the RE960AS in the closest available size, 245/40-18? Their diameter is 25.7 while the OEM 225/45-18's are 25.9. If so, would you recommend I go with wider wheels, and would that fit on the F30?

If I was willing to forego run flats, what high performance all season tires would you recommend in the 225/45-18 OEM size?

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

245/40R18 fits and works quite well on the 2013 335i and even fits on the factory 18X8 wheels. If you decide to use non run flat tires, I'd suggest the newer version of the tire, the RE970 A/S Pole Position.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## BruceOmega (Apr 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> 245/40R18 fits and works quite well on the 2013 335i and even fits on the factory 18X8 wheels. If you decide to use non run flat tires, I'd suggest the newer version of the tire, the RE970 A/S Pole Position.
> 
> Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


Gary,

Thank you. Does it make any difference that my car is an xDrive?

My 8" wide factory wheels are the minimum recommended width according to Bridgestone. Are there any issues with using minimum width wheels / any impact on handling?

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

BruceOmega said:


> Gary,
> 
> Thank you. Does it make any difference that my car is an xDrive?
> 
> ...


As long as you're in the recommended rim width range, the tires will function correctly. No issues with using them on an Xdrive.


----------



## ktimov1 (Dec 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 245/40R18 fits and works quite well on the 2013 335i and even fits on the factory 18X8 wheels. If you decide to use non run flat tires, I'd suggest the newer version of the tire, the RE970 A/S Pole Position.
> 
> Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


I currently have the ContiProContact OEM RFT and will need to replace them soon. I was considering the RE970AS Pole Position. Since this is a non-rft, would you say that the ride on these would be more comfortable than the Conti's, lower noise as well?

What do you think?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

ktimov1 said:


> I currently have the ContiProContact OEM RFT and will need to replace them soon. I was considering the RE970AS Pole Position. Since this is a non-rft, would you say that the ride on these would be more comfortable than the Conti's, lower noise as well?
> 
> What do you think?


You may feel a very slight improvement in ride with the non run flat Re970A/S compared to the Pro Contact SSR. Noise levels should be pretty similar between the two.


----------



## 360fg (Nov 25, 2012)

matts335 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with these two tires? I'm talking specifically about the 225/45/17 size.
> 
> I had the conti's on my car orginally, but traded wheels after about 12,000 miles. The new wheels came with Turenzas which have now worn so unevenly they have to be replaced. I definitely liked the conti's better than the Turenzas. Had no issues with the conti's in terms of performance. Obviously they took the bumps hard, but weren't too bad.
> 
> ...


Any chance you made the switch to the RE960AS tires?

I'm looking for some real world comparisons on on the difference between the Conti's and those. To me the Conti's are not a viable option if you live in an area with rough roads, at least not for me. Not really wanting to abandon the RFT's as my 328 doesn't have enough storage space as it is due to the lack of a fold down rear seat.


----------

